# Potatoes, Not Prozac



## JoyJoy (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently had this book recommended to me by a good friend who has read it and is working it. I'm not big on "Step" programs and hate diets - not interested in losing weight - I just want to feel better. I've been struggling with energy levels, migraines, ADD-like symptoms, and mild depression/anxiety.

My friend has also struggled with depression and anxiety as long as I've known her, and she swears by what she's learned from this book. You can see in her face that she feels better, both mentally and physically. 

So, I ordered the book. I don't have it yet, but based on what my friend has said, and on all that I've read online about it, I have hope. I'm curious, though, if anyone here has read it or heard anything about it. I've seen only a couple of negative reviews and a multitude of glowing reviews online...but the verdict is still out. I'd really like some other input.

Here's the US Amazon link and the Canadian Amazon link. Be sure to read all of the customer reviews.
There are also reviews here. 

*From Amazon.com*
Sugar lurks in foods in more than 85 different forms. Kathleen DesMaisons, Ph.D., the first person to receive a doctorate in addictive nutrition, says that besides being detrimental to the immune system, the more than 100 pounds of processed sugar consumed annually by each American is responsible for "mood swings, depression, fatigue, fuzzy thinking, PMS, impulsivity ... [and] unpredictable temper." And while overdosing on the sweet stuff is a national pastime, she says her research shows indulging in sugar highs should be treated much more seriously, akin to heroin or alcohol dependency, because sugar causes spikes in the neurotransmitters serotonin and beta-dopamine just like those drugs--and can eventually wreak similar mayhem on one's health, work, and relationships. _The Sugar Addict's Total Recovery Program_ is not a quick fix; DesMaisons's plan aims to eliminate sugar cravings, requiring five days of "detox," along with building up the resolve to stick to the recommendations over time--including while out at restaurants, during social gatherings, and while traveling. Fortunately, she offers plenty of tips for those situations, and her prescription is practical and easy to follow, including seven steps as simple as making sure some protein is included with each meal. (That's not to say this is a high-protein, low-carb diet; she criticizes Dr. Robert Atkins and other fad-diet hawkers.) DesMaisons includes more than 50 recipes that cover breakfast through dinner; advice for choosing comfort foods to replace those M&Ms and sodas; and an invitation to join the support group she runs through her Web site. The _Recovery Program_ should be of particular interest to parents and teachers, considering the way sugar-saturated foods are ruthlessly marketed to children--Coke machines are more and more commonplace in elementary schools--and that many of the behaviors DesMaisons links to sugar sensitivity are remarkably similar to those of ADHD. _--Erica Jorgensen_ _--This text refers to the Hardcover edition._ 

*From Publishers Weekly*
Following in the tracks of her Potatoes Not Prozac, nutrition expert DesMaisons serves up a practical and promising dietary plan for sugar addicts, which revolves around several basic tenets: no sugar, moderate amounts of complex carbohydrates, more protein, regular meals and a nightly potato. (Eating potatoes enables tryptophan to enter the bloodstream, which increases production of the brain chemical serotonin, which, in turn, boosts optimism, creativity and the ability to concentrateAkey factors, DesMaisons avers, in maintaining a healthy diet.) Using biochemistry to alter mood and cure sugar cravings is DesMaisons's primary goal, and she maintains that the best way to redirect a sugar-sensitive makeup is to deal with the sugar addiction step by step. To that end, she offers an accessible diet that allows dairy (butter on the potato is allowed!), meat and plenty of whole grains. The book includes menus and recipes (including some creative ways to fix "Mr. Spud"), tips on what to order when dining out or when eating on the run and a list of foods containing "covert" sugar. DesMaisons guides readers graduallyAalbeit with some repetitionAthrough her plan This is a sensible approach that will surely tempt sugar lovers hoping to find a natural, long-range solution to their addiction, and ultimately change their lives. (Dec. 19)


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't read the book, but I am sure it will work b/c when I remove sugar and white starches from my meals, I feel better within 3 to 4 days and have no more cravings for sweets. My mood swings calm down a lot and my bodies water retention goes away. Oh and I cant forget to mention the boost in energy. I am sure you will find great results, if you are able to stick with it. I wish you the best.


----------



## steely (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the book and the only issue I had with it was she lets you do it your own way.Which doesn't sound bad but I never could figure out when to move to the next step.So through the whole time I tried it I was on step one.

I am the kind of person who needs instructions.I can't make changes without being told exactly what to do.I know it's beating a dead horse but the only time I've ever felt really good was on Atkin's.No edema,lots of energy,just felt good in general.Why I can't stick with it is beyond me?

Potatoes Not Prozac is still removing white refined flour and sugar from your diet and that is going to make anyone feel better.Sugar is evil all around and I love it so much.Good luck on trying it and let us know how it goes.I really hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 14, 2008)

steely said:


> I have the book and the only issue I had with it was she lets you do it your own way.Which doesn't sound bad but I never could figure out when to move to the next step.So through the whole time I tried it I was on step one.
> 
> I am the kind of person who needs instructions.I can't make changes without being told exactly what to do.I know it's beating a dead horse but the only time I've ever felt really good was on Atkin's.No edema,lots of energy,just felt good in general.Why I can't stick with it is beyond me?
> 
> Potatoes Not Prozac is still removing white refined flour and sugar from your diet and that is going to make anyone feel better.Sugar is evil all around and I love it so much.Good luck on trying it and let us know how it goes.I really hope you get to feeling better.



That's interesting Steely, one of my sisters does Atkins on and off and she claimed to feel better on it than any other diet. I actually tried it (about five yrs ago) just for two weeks while staying at hers and I felt amazing. So much energy and felt more mentally alert. I didn't even crave sugar. It was just very difficult to do here in the UK, as we don't have a quarter of the Atkin's friendly foods which are available in the US, eg. sugar free mayo. So it was very restricted, and too expensive for me to do myself at home. 

I don't know if it was the lack of sugar or wheat, but I felt great. All i had ever heard before from people was how hellish they felt on Atkins.

I agreet that Potatoes not Prozac would make anyone feel better simply by removing bleached flour and sugar from the diet. The potato before bed makes sense to me, as its a nice measure of carbs to sleep on rather than a sugar buzz.


----------



## steely (Oct 14, 2008)

It's true Ruby,I just wish I could stick with it.I wonder sometimes if I have an allergy/addiction to wheat.It is horribly expensive to do.Fresh fruit,vegetables and meats are the most expensive foods.Then you add in cheese and eggs and it gets high.

Potatoes Not Prozac was better but it still let me have too many grains to really feel better.So of course I just chucked it all and eat whatever I want.It's not working out too well for feeling good.It tastes good but I don't feel as good as I could.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 15, 2008)

I vote for Prozac it has worked for me.....


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 15, 2008)

Joy, eating carbs will theoretically allow more tryptophan to be converted to serotonin, but it does so by raising your insulin, which allows a higher concentration of tryptophan in your bloodstream. I ain't no scientist, but that seems like playing with fire... raising insulin in order to increase serotonin.

If the diet has you lowering other sugars, on the other hand, I would have to think that net insulin production does not increase on the average. That may make it safer than simply loading up on extra carbs for the sake of producing more serotonin. I don't know if the diet relies on an insulin spike late at night, or how that affects serotonin production.

It just seemed worth noting that insulin is involved. Best of luck finding ways to feel better. Sometimes it's a struggle. For me, being mostly vegetarian and eating as many whole foods as I can afford has gone a long way. Meditation also has helped. In the long run, though, there will always be bad days and good days, I think.


----------



## steely (Oct 15, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> I vote for Prozac it has worked for me.....



Prozac never worked for me.No sex drive so I might as well been dead.That's how I felt any way.

It's the potato that works for the serotonin.I also had to supplement protein powder because I never could get the right ratio from just food.I also had a hard time eating within one hour of getting up in the morning.It takes commitment,I guess I wasn't ready.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 15, 2008)

Joy, I would really like to hear your report of what you think once you've read this and tried it. I firmly believe that some of us have major food sensitivities, and the medical community rarely addresses any of that. Thanks for sharing your find.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 15, 2008)

I vote...See your physician first!! Do not attempt anything before you see your doctor!!

If I followed what books told me, I would be in more serious problems that I am now. I cannot do Atkins for my diabetes. Why? Because my liver is bad, not from drinking, but from an overdose of B-12 cholesterol medications I was given. 

See your doctor!!


----------



## steely (Oct 15, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Joy, I would really like to hear your report of what you think once you've read this and tried it. I firmly believe that some of us have major food sensitivities, and the medical community rarely addresses any of that. Thanks for sharing your find.



I agree with the food sensitivity.My nephew was feeling really bad.He went to an homeopathic practitioner and she told him he had a wet liver.She removed him from dairy and suggested different things for him to eat,like soy,sweet potatoes,spinach.He's never looked better or felt better.

You really never get that at the doctor's office.I can't count how many times a doctor has told me to lose weight.That's it,no suggestions,no advice,just lose weight.Even if they send you to a dietician.They are hard and fast on the goverment food pyramid.I don't know if that works for everyone.


----------

